# ath9k wifi driver works up until getting a dhcp request

## beandog

Okay, this problem is driving me insane ... I have an Acer laptop with onboard Atheros AR9462 wifi, and everything works great until I actually try to connect to my router -- the DHCP requests time out and I have no idea why.  I realize the first place to look would be my router, but every other device in the house works just great, and has for months, and on top of that, Windows and Ubuntu on this lappie have always worked great ... it's just Gentoo I *cannot* get it working.

Okay.

So here's what I've come up with so far:

lspci -v

```
03:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9462 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Foxconn International, Inc. Device e052

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

        Memory at f0500000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]

        Expansion ROM at dfa00000 [disabled] [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/4 Maskable+ 64bit+

        Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Capabilities: [140] Virtual Channel

        Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

        Kernel driver in use: ath9k

        Kernel modules: ath9k
```

dmesg | egrep -i "(ath|wlan0)"

```

[    1.343600] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: TRB math tests passed.

[    5.122780] ath: phy0: ASPM enabled: 0x43

[    5.122785] ath: EEPROM regdomain: 0x6c

[    5.122787] ath: EEPROM indicates we should expect a direct regpair map

[    5.122791] ath: Country alpha2 being used: 00

[    5.122792] ath: Regpair used: 0x6c

[    5.123693] ieee80211 phy0: Atheros AR9462 Rev:2 mem=0xffffc90015300000, irq=19

[    6.395763] usbcore: registered new interface driver ath3k

[   52.397201] ath: phy0: unsupported hw bitrate detected 0x1b using 1 Mbit

[  115.473964] wlan0: authenticate with 00:10:18:90:20:db

[  115.485704] wlan0: send auth to 00:10:18:90:20:db (try 1/3)

[  115.487833] wlan0: authenticated

[  115.487864] ath9k 0000:03:00.0 wlan0: disabling HT as WMM/QoS is not supported by the AP

[  115.487867] ath9k 0000:03:00.0 wlan0: disabling VHT as WMM/QoS is not supported by the AP

[  115.488267] wlan0: associate with 00:10:18:90:20:db (try 1/3)

[  115.489182] wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:10:18:90:20:db by local choice (reason=3)

[  115.490615] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:10:18:90:20:db (capab=0x401 status=0 aid=3)

[  115.490910] wlan0: associated

[  149.027582] wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:10:18:90:20:db by local choice (reason=3)
```

running ck-sources-3.12.5 for kernel

I'm stumped.  Anybody have any ideas where to start?  :Sad: 

Here's my kernel config: http://spaceparanoids.org/gentoo/acer.config.txt

----------

## ferreirafm

Hi beandog, 

Same laptop and wifi board model here and the same problem too.

If you had some progress so far, please, drop me a line.

Best.

----------

